# it was like greening out without drugs!



## karen422 (May 2, 2006)

okay so one day I have a numbing headache and the next day its still there. all through class i couldnt concentrate and finally in my last class it got way way worse. My fingers started tingling and then my arms got really weak. It was just like my near-green experience. Keep in mind I havent smoked anything in a couple months. It got worse, and I felt really light headed and like if i didnt "hold on" to conciousness i was going to pass out or die or something. I could see everything clearly but the teacher felt miles away, and like everything he was saying was really insignificant and I kept wondering "why am i taking these notes". I started to wring out my hands to bring back circulation and it felt like I wasnt touching my hands, but someone elses. I started to have a panic attack (only the 3rd ive ever had) so i called home and my mom took me to the hospital, and the doctor just said i had a pinched nerve. Unfortunately, the next day I got "far away" again at work and everything seemed like i was just watching a tv show. This time I didnt panic because i was convinced it was just the pinched nerve in my neck. Im not sure if this is depersonalization or what, but it was scary!!! what do you think? okay and say you have just one depersonalization episode, it doesnt make you have depersonalization does it?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Interesting... a pinched nerve. Never heard that one before.

Now I'm gonna have to go to the doc and see if I have any pinched nerves so they can be fixed and then maybe my DP will go away.

Sounds like panic attacks to me.... DP can be a symptom of panic attacks.

I don't think you have depersonalization disorder.... cuz if you did you'd either feel that way all the time or at least pretty frequently. But I'm no expert.


----------

